# Spouse visa 309/100 medical



## MalachyBegley (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi all,
We are currently in the process of getting our visa application together for the spouse visa (subclass 309/100).
My partner and 2 kids are Australian citizens, so it is just myself that requires a visa. 
My question is: is it better for me to have my medical exam completed* before* I make the application, and send it with? or should I wait for a case officer to be assigned to me and I am instructed to have the medical then?
Also, do the rest of my family require medicals, I don't think so, but I think I have read somewhere that they will.
Any advise appreciated.

Mal


----------



## tessd1 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Mal

My husband is currently in London having his medical for his visa application today. I checked with the case officer and she advised that as an Australian Citizen there is no requirement for police certificates or a medical to take place. 

We thought about front loading his application with police checks and the medical but it just reduces the time you have to make your initial entry into the country. The entry date is taken from medical/police checks and not visa grant date. As we are not in a great rush to move over we were happy to wait to be asked by the case officer which was only about 10 days after we sent in the application.

Good luck with your application.
Tess


----------

